# conmutador telefonico en pc



## helljacks (Feb 25, 2007)

bueno que tal este es mi primer post y espero aver si alguien me puede ayudar...

tengo pensado hacer un conmutador telefonico con rele para poder controlar el acceso a la puerta principal pero que este se pueda controlar por medio de pc

poder tener la consola de administracion desde el pc avia pensado en tener la apps en visual basic pero de conexiones electricas no tengo ni la mas minima idea.....

alguna ayuda?


----------



## merissi (Feb 25, 2007)

Estoy metido en el cuento de la comunicaciones pero no entiendo exactamente lo que deseas hacer


----------



## helljacks (Feb 25, 2007)

bueno lo que quiero hacer es con algun modem o una extensión de lineas telefonica como un switch digamos, pero de lineas telefonicas... crear un conmutador que se puedan hacer llamadas entre ellos y que cada telefono tenga su extensión. ademas que por medio del pc o de alguna extensión pueda controlar un rele para abrir una puerta. y tener un intercomunicador

o en su defecto elaborar un conmutador con esas caracteristicas

alguna idea?? espero puedas ayudarme


----------

